# Hyperdrive Pro3



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently purchased a hyperdrive pro3, I love the car, it handles great good built. Hyperdrive even has team drivers that will go the extra mile to help you out if you have a problem. The only problem I have with the car is it came with that cheap no good center shock, it dont even have a threaded adjustment. What does everyone else think?


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

If you look on the Hyperdrive thread Barrry had stated that the kits comes with that shock to save the buyers of the kit a couple bucks. It depends on the driver whether they want to use a Associated or HPI shock.


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

suzukiracer019 said:


> I recently purchased a hyperdrive pro3, I love the car, it handles great good built. Hyperdrive even has team drivers that will go the extra mile to help you out if you have a problem. The only problem I have with the car is it came with that cheap no good center shock, it dont even have a threaded adjustment. What does everyone else think?


Get a HPI threaded shock.


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I am going with a hpi but i just found it hard to believe they put that shock on that car


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

SHADOW said:


> If you look on the Hyperdrive thread Barrry had stated that the kits comes with that shock to save the buyers of the kit a couple bucks. It depends on the driver whether they want to use a Associated or HPI shock.


 I could agree, but the other equilvalent kits on the market come with decent center shocks and cost the same.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Lots of people are using the new Associated trhreaded shock with the bladder... some thing they just released... allows the use of the RPM two stage pistons.... that some people like...

Billy


----------



## amylynn6198 (Nov 16, 2005)

yea i say the same thing thay build a very good car and give you that no good shock,and also thay dont include the red nuts for the bumper.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

The HPI shock is the most popular shock in use today. The problem is HPI won't sell the shocks OEM. Hyperdrives solution is to include the less expensive VCS shock and keep the price lower. If you want the VCS threaded body you just buy the TC3 body and use the kit internals and you're at the about the same cost as if were included in the kit. If you want the HPI shock you buy it and are not stuck with a more expensive Associated shock you are never going to use.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Robert,

We all know that now,but the price ain't lower,that was my concern.HD has a great product,but as with all companies there is room for improvement.HD's customers have been complaining about the center shock ordeal for awhile now.It's constructive feedback from the customer that ends up with a better product,and sometimes it's just one little thing that aggravates customers about your product.I'd say this has been the #1 complaint that I've heard about the HD cars for sometime now,is it a biggie? NO! but it has it's merits.Does it cause me not to buy a HD car? no! but for some it does.


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I feel like if they did it to keep cost down, they should have kept the center shock completely and knocked a few bucks off the kit, but on the other hand my 10l4 had good shocks all the way and I sold it to get a hyperdrive, the shock didn't turn me away, I just wish I had a decent one with it


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

does anyone sell the hpi center shock in single packs instead of 2 at the time? i only have 1 pro 3 so i only need 1 shock


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Murdock RC has them. Check the link on the right or the page.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

suzukiracer019 said:


> I feel like if they did it to keep cost down, they should have kept the center shock completely and knocked a few bucks off the kit, but on the other hand my 10l4 had good shocks all the way and I sold it to get a hyperdrive, the shock didn't turn me away, I just wish I had a decent one with it


It's funny you say that I was thinking the same thing,shoot that could make the kit the best deal on the market,or just put the HPI in the kit and charge the regular price for it,like Rob Murdock does.It probably wouldn't raise the cost of the kit $5-10$ and it would have a killer center shock.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

suzukiracer019 said:


> does anyone sell the hpi center shock in single packs instead of 2 at the time? i only have 1 pro 3 so i only need 1 shock


Lefthander rc has them as well give them a call.. there awesome to work with.. great service and great guys..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

another reason Hd says they dont include a shock is there not red to match the car.. In a way it is kind of tacky to have a diff color on the red.. But all he has to do is get a bunch of the shock bodies from ae.. have them stripped of there color and re anodised..Ive re done many hpi and associated shocks in diff colors.. red included..


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

FWIW Associated will sell YOU/THEM an UNanodized silver one... the plastic one was/is a joke IMHO...I had this argument with them when I first got the car.. I believe I requested a trade for a more usefull snickers bar..


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I looked on hyperdrive's website and they sell that center shock kit for $15 mobile hobbies has 2 hpi center shocks for around $33, how did that save money? 33/2=16.50 so that means the hpi shock cost me $16.50 each, and the one they put in with the car is $15, 16.50-15=1.50, im sure buying in bulk they could save the difference if not what is another $1.50 for the kit?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

My point exactly!


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

would someone please post a link to the thread that barry started


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i like the cheap black shock. its lite atleast


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Never mind.....


----------

